# I now belong to GRRR Rescue!



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That is great Claudia!! There are so many pups these days needing to be pulled out of those places, and I'm so glad you're going to be helping out


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful. It is hard but so worthwhile knowing you saved them. Bless you Claudia.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great for you and the golden's in need in your area. I'm sure you will do great things. Thank you for helping our breed of choice.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Golden Rescue-Ohio*

Congratulations-welcome into Golden Rescue. It can be frustrating at times, but it is so rewarding. I look forward to hearing great Golden Rescue stories as each one you save will touch your heart in a special way.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great news Claudia! I am sure you are going to enjoy helping out with this.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Claudia,this a a awesome new.You are going to make a great rescue person.Thanks for opening you heart for so many needed puppies.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wonderful!

The North Texas area will be getting a 3rd golden retriever rescue in 2010. The organizational paperwork is being filed now and they hope to begin taking in dogs by the end of the year. It's sad we have so many goldens needing help but wonderful there are people willing to help out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!
You will do so MUCH TO SAVE LIVES!!!!!!

*P.S. I just heard from a friend of mine in Canton, Ohio, that a friend of hers is looking for a home/rescue for her 2 year old Golden Ret. Female. I just might be emlg. your rescue and you!!*


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That is great news, Claudia!  You're already an amazing person to rescue the dogs you have, and now you get to help even more!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys..I'm really exited!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Claudia for volunteering!! I'm sure you will find the work very rewarding.


----------

